# My Experience with 370z Roadster



## midn8t (Feb 14, 2016)

So this is my experience, with my 370z roadster so far, I bought it with only 50 miles on it and have drive 24k miles on it now.

I originally bought it so I could go on road trips traveling around but, be honest I do not trust this car at all.

the car was fine first 23k miles but after that its been total pice of garbage honestly.

here issues and for what it spend time in garage at dealership for,
the order below list the exact order these things took place.

1st in garage - emission sensor failure - repaired
2nd in garage - emission sensor failure - repaired
3rd in garage - Seat belt sensor for passenger side failure
4th in garage - emission sensor failure - repaired
5th in garage - clutch slave failure - repaired
6th in garage - clutch slave failure - repaired
and now there seem be issue with the brake warring fluid clutch again.

all these issues been over last 800 miles.

its pretty constantly going to dealership for warranty issues.


----------



## J_Dub (Mar 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're having so many sensor issues, I wouldn't let that keep me from taking a road trip as long as it doesn't disable the vehicle obviously. Car's have so many sensor 's now-a-days and Im sure about 50% them are over kill. Good luck.


----------



## 370ZNismoTech (Feb 25, 2016)

*Roadster*

What year is it? Sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## midn8t (Feb 14, 2016)

370ZNismoTech said:


> What year is it? Sorry to hear of your troubles.


2012 bought it about early 2013 had 10 miles on it so I am only driver..

so far only issue I have no after all repair work is rattling in door.


clutch slave issue really drove me nuts more so then anything else.

only other thing that kinda bugs me over time is big but also minor it just that the pedals are not adjustable lol

I am just hoping that - clutch dose not just give out while i am on some trip sometime because it does seem to just happen out of blue and 20k to 25k miles or what ever seems be pretty low miles for clutch slave to go out.

so after the 7th time in the light went off again for the fluid issue so I was thinking it was a clutch slave cylinder the warring light same one went off for the CSC before so I drove it down and took it in half way to garage light turned off. - they claim light was never on even though it was at time i took picture of it and i showed them it so they know it was on, but computer says it was never on i guess.

----------

one of the things that does bug me little also, is when i bought car after i bought it I asked if they could put navigation system that is in the 370z I know they have them and blue streaming stuff, because - and I was told at Nissan shop that they Nissan can not upgrade there model and latter on decide you want to update feature in it they can not do that.

to me that seems really kinda shitty so i just went and got none Nissan radio with Garmin system and put it in.


----------

